# Réplicas de Guitarras eléctricas



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Anduve paseando por el "Barrio Chino" al lado de Barrancas de Belgrano , estación Belgrano C y en uno de los locales de Arribeños al 2100 había unas hermosas réplicas  de Gutarras Eléctricas de unos 25 cm de alto por $ 38 (10 U$S)











Algo así como éstas , aunque solo habia unas 5 a la vista :

http://www.ozminiguitar.com/5-miniature-guitar

Saludos !


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Las réplicas, no en miniatura, también sirven? como esta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



imitación (replica) de una strato..

Saludos!


----------

